

Garlic Programmers for Silver Code? How your code base affects productivity - danw
http://www.valuedlessons.com/2008/01/garlic-programmers-for-silver-code.html

======
pmjordan
That's one of those articles that I agree with 100%. I think one of the best
signs to consider when working out if someone writes good code is whether
they're even concerned about the quality of their code. If they're constantly
worrying whether their code is good enough, they'll (at least eventually) do a
lot better than if they're writing throw-away code.

I've worked in an environment where the majority of people wrote throw-away
code that never got thrown away. I spent many months there fixing scary bugs
that nobody had ever bothered to fix because the code was just so horrendous
and nobody knew how any of it worked, apart from the stuff they'd recently
written.

By the way, those bugs (including a large number of crash bugs) got shipped in
a bunch of commercial console games.

~phil

